Ask HN: Why do you use Hacker News? - programming
======
partisan
The news and discussion are top quality. It's the only website I participate
in and while my contributions are not the most useful, I feel like I have a
voice in this community. For someone who finds it hard to "fit in", this is
really amazing.

------
shr_nk
I primarily used Reddit for my news in r/technology. HN covers a large area of
news and generally the comment section isn't people trashing one another but
having an honest conversation/discussion.

Plus I've found far better apps that work when I'm on shit ("unlimited") data.

------
herbst
News source & good discussions with like minded people.

Plus some cool products here and there.

------
allfou
Why do you ask this question? Just curious...

------
peter_retief
The best content ever

------
Tan__
The articles.

